

Hubble Breaks Record in Search for Farthest Supernova - ISL
http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2013/11

======
ISL
This is of maximal relevance to the determination of the expansion of the
universe / dark energy.

The supernova observed was of Type Ia; the "standard candle" by which the
Hubble constant is frequently measured.

